# Well..... Pics added 1st post



## lozzy21

Dident think id be saying these words so soon but


Im pregnant :happydance:

After not feeling 100% for weeks i finaly got my :bfp:


Please dont say anything on facebook!

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/SAM_0462.jpg


----------



## Lyrah

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance:

I'm sooo happy for you hun!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

:yipee::yipee:


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats:) x


----------



## nessajane

Congrats hun!! xx


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats hunny! Do you know how far along you are? x


----------



## Boony

congratulations x


----------



## Zarababy1

wooooooooooooooooooooppp woop woop hahaha im STILL in shock! u have an actual bean in ur belly!!


----------



## lozzy21

Im not sure Kim, i think around 7/8 weeks


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats again!
Do you know how far gone you are? xxx


----------



## embo216

Congratulations hun! Fantastic news! Little bean will be joining us in Blackpool! x


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh :dance: congratulations hun! :yipee: 

7/8 weeks? :shock: I found out with Caitlyn at 8 weeks after numerous :bfn:


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats!!

7/8 weeks? and u only just got ur bfp? ohhh theres hope for me yet!! (CD26 and BFN's!!)


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG huge congratulations babe! im so happy for you x x


----------



## lozzy21

Yer, iv taken 3 FRER over 3 days and the lines are all the same strength, there but not as dark as the control line. Think i might be one of these strange people but dont filter HCG into there pee to well


----------



## bambikate

congrats hun x x


----------



## Kimboowee

Well hopefully the docs will send you for a scan so you know for sure! Exciting stuff!!! Whos next out the Blackpool lot then?!?


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :mrgreen:


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh yep, I'm like that. I didn't get my 3+ with this one till 7 weeks I think it was...:dohh: 

Squee so excited for you! Will stop spamming your threads now though :angelnot:


----------



## Pops

Congratulations hun!

Tell all, how are you feeling, how is Andrew feeling? Are you totally surprised or did you sort of know!?

We need it all!!!!!!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

congrats babe


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Huge congratulations! :yipee: Delighted for you!
x


----------



## louise1302

congratulations to you both x


----------



## lozzy21

Ill make a journal after tea to explain all, link will follow


----------



## Mumiof2

Congratulations hun x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

YEY!!!!! Huge congratulations!!!!!


----------



## xXhayleyXx

massive congratulations xxx


----------



## samzi

congrats hun!!! thrilled for you :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## angie79

oh wow :happydance: congrats - i'm shocked
yet another wtt going straight to bfp
i'm made up for you

xx


----------



## poppy

Wow Loz! That's fantastic news - congratulations!!! So, that is why you were feeling really faint a few weeks ago. Guess you will no longer be a member of 'WTT'! A big congratulations again.

xxx


----------



## pinklizzy

Massive congratulations hun!


----------



## dawny690

:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: congrats hun xxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

wooop congrats laura.. cant believe its actually your turn! after all them months of being envious at everyone else now its your go :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

I know lol.


Any questions to be directed here lol

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/307273-lozzys-journal.html#post4971460


----------



## Rumpskin

Fantastic news! Congrats to you both x


----------



## xkirstyx

woooooo :D


----------



## Linzi

wonderful news totally made my day :)

If you are 8 weeks not long til first scan either!!!

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

congratulations xx


----------



## princess_bump

:yipee: :happydance: ok i no i've said this soooo much already, but i am sooooooooooooooo happy for you guys! many many congratulations loz! :yipee:


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh I am SUPER CHUFFED!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :happydance: 
Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months hun :dust: :hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

:yipee: Really pleased for you hun,congratulations!!x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Arrggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh FABBBBBBB news!!!!

Made up for you hun!:hugs:


----------



## Vicks

Massive congrats to you hun!!! xx


----------



## booflebump

Congratulations again sweetheart! xxx


----------



## FunnyBunny

Congratulations!


----------



## polo_princess

Congeats hun :happydance:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Huge congrats hun!!


----------



## Beltane

Congrats and welcome to the preggo side!


----------



## XPoisonGal

Congrats..! :)


----------



## Mamafy

Congratulations :yipee:


----------



## T'elle

Eeeek!! im SO happy for you hun!!!! <3 xxxxxx


----------



## dizzy65

congrats :happydance:


----------



## FsMummy

wow, congrats! :hugs:


----------



## nurseh14

I know you dont know me but i had been following you over in wtt! I am seriously so happy for you!! Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## k8y

congratulations. xx how exciting


----------



## staceyjc18

Congrats!! :) x x x


----------



## bunnyg82

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! I am sooooo happy for you!! I am just gonna pop over to your journal now, but I had to come here and say a huge CONGRATULATIONS!!!

:happydance: :wohoo: xx


----------



## calm

Just thought i would say CONGRATS here too XXX


----------



## ellie

Yay!
Huge Congratulations :wohoo:
so due about november? cool!
have a very happy, healthy and uneventful pregnancy!


----------



## Libra Mariah

Congratulations!!


----------



## Tulip

:yipee: :yipee:
Congratulations Lozzy! xxx


----------



## Damita

Wow congrats!


----------



## Sovereign

Yay congrats!! x


----------



## Tasha1982

Congrats!


----------



## hayley x

:dance: congratulations :) wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## mandy81

:happydance: congrats hun xx


----------



## jackiea85

Congratulations! x


----------



## ALY

congratulations xxxxx


----------



## AC81

wow Congratulations!!! x


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## justarascal

Yey! Congratultions xx


----------



## lollylou1

massive congrats hunny

Lou
xxx


----------



## Justme

Congratulations Lozzy :hugs:


----------



## Bec L

Ahh congrats :)


----------



## todteach

Congratulations!


----------



## pinkmummy

Congrats hunni :) x


----------



## goddess25

Wow Congratulations.. I remember you when I was in the WTT forum before i crossed over here and you posted a lot.. and here you are with your BFP its so exciting. Have a fab pregnancy.


----------



## andresmummy

Awesome news!


----------



## StrawberryJam

Congratulations :D xxx


----------



## madam

congratulations hun! xx


----------

